# Video



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I just found a video of some dogs …. Just thought it was a neat video to watch. Has a little circus work in it. Don’t know who they are, not promoting anything, just posting a video www.youtube.com/watch?v=t412AwI1p1M


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Don’t know who they are, not promoting anything, just posting a video www.youtube.com/watch?v=t412AwI1p1M


Your buds at WolfgreyK9's AGAIN?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Your buds at WolfgreyK9's AGAIN?


Your killing me! It says something about “stealth paw” never heard of them before. It was just put up two days ago. I just saw it this morning I like the agility coarse at min 1.40, good thing I got a small garage.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Another video clip of same dogs/circus set up, this time carrying the Wolfgrey name 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-M732a-eGY


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

There are some clips in there which are also on the Israel Dogs dedication to the decoys video. (one of my personal favs).


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Michele McAtee said:


> There are some clips in there which are also on the Israel Dogs dedication to the decoys video. (one of my personal favs).


Maybe someone is taking what they like from here and there and saying its there’s


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Another video clip of same dogs/circus set up, this time carrying the Wolfgrey name
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-M732a-eGY


Got it! Whoever’s dogs they are go down those stairs smooooth


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Your killing me! It says something about “stealth paw” never heard of them before. It was just put up two days ago


From the wolfgrey site http://www.wolfgreyk9.com/news.html

UPDATE - February 2009

HITS 2009 - Wolfgey K9 Participates in the name of "Stealth Paws"

_Wolfgrey K9 in Association with Dr.Andre Vandergeten is participating in the HITS 2009 in the name of "STEALTH PAWS"

HITS 2009 will gather the sharpest minds in the industry together in one place to give you the essential tools you need to do your job as a canine handler or administrator safely and successfully. HITS brings you the latest technology, the most advanced training concepts, the most up-to-date legal forums, the sharpest tactical training, and the most diverse worldwide networking and idea-sharing platform ever.

Look for Dr.Andre in booth 211. The DEMO DAY is April 23_

Perhaps some of the other clips that Michele mentioned come from the association with the Dr. Andre fellow. Apperantly, appart from dog training, he has pioneered the use of a laser that can find avalanche victims too:-s


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> From the wolfgrey site http://www.wolfgreyk9.com/news.html
> 
> UPDATE - February 2009
> 
> ...


 So there your buds now… alright alright already


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I was also impressed by the agility course. Cool stuff thanks for posting it.


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

Golly gee, "Stealth Paws" sounds oddly familiar to my Hell On Paws Ninja K-9 program. Gosh what a coincidence too that this "Stealth Paws" began appearing shortly after the public release of Ninja K-9. Especially a coincidence considering these people read my site 50 times a day. ~snickers~


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

pat lee said:


> Golly gee, "Stealth Paws" sounds oddly familiar to my Hell On Paws Ninja K-9 program. Gosh what a coincidence too that this "Stealth Paws" began appearing shortly after the public release of Ninja K-9. Especially a coincidence considering these people read my site 50 times a day. ~snickers~


K9 ninja? Gerry knew of a blind ninja with mad kung fu skills once. Maybe they are of the same group?


----------



## pat lee (Apr 17, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> K9 ninja? Gerry knew of a blind ninja with mad kung fu skills once.


Speak no humour of my Ninja K-9!:-# They train by the pale of the moonlight behind closed (library) doors!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There is some interesting scenarios/situations in there (looks like fun), the obstacle course would be fun to set up. 

But I have to say, the dog at 3:24 is the best LOL And I don't mean the one jumping the sheep to go bite the decoy, I mean the other one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

pat lee said:


> ... They train by the pale of the moonlight behind closed (library) doors!


And the dark insides of cardboard boxes ..... :lol:


----------

